# Dogs on national forest land



## bubba j (Nov 9, 2011)

Does anybody know if it is illegal to run dogs on national forest land? I was wanting to take my pup out and see how he would behave in the woods. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 9, 2011)

Chattahoochee NatIoNaL Forest
770.297.3000
dEER  Archery: Either Sex: Sept. 10-Oct. 
14.  Primitive: Either Sex: Oct. 15-21. 
Firearms: Buck Only: Oct. 22-28, Oct. 
30-Nov. 25, Nov. 27-Dec. 25, Dec. 27-Jan. 
1. Either Sex: Oct. 29, Nov. 26, Dec. 26.
bEAR  Archery: Sept. 10-Oct. 14. Primitive: 
Oct. 15-21. Firearms: Oct. 22-Dec. 4. No 
hunting with dogs.
TURkEy Mar. 24-May 15.
sMAll GAME  Aug. 15-Feb. 29.
fERAl HOG  Aug. 15-Feb. 29. Small game 
weapons only. No night hunting during 
small game dates and during big game 
hunts with big game weapons. Feral hogs 
may be hunted with dogs with appropriate 
weapons restrictions while training dogs 
during dates when training season coincides with small game or turkey season.
sPEcIAl REGs No dog training June 1-Aug. 
14. Pursuit of bears or feral hogs with dogs 
for training purposes may occur only Aug. 
1-Sept. 8; Jan. 2-Mar. 19; May 1-24 during 
legal daylight hours; other requirements apply (see page 18). Prohibited: Transportation 
of any loaded weapon in a motor vehicle. 
Possession of alcohol when hunting. Placing, leaving, or depositing and food, bait, 
or garbage in a manner likely to attract or 
concentrate any wildlife, whether for purposes of hunting or viewing animals. Failure to properly store food or garbage so as to 
prevent access by wildlife. NOTE: The Appalachian Trail (AT) is heavily used all year 
for camping and hiking. Please be aware 
of campers/hikers and use caution when 
hunting near the AT or any other trails/
campgrounds. Coyotes may be hunted during open seasons with weapons restrictions 
for game species in season. No night hunting. Electronic calls may be used. Coyotes 
may be hunted during open seasons with 
weapons restrictions for game species in season. No night hunting. Electronic calls 
may be used.


----------



## johnf (Nov 9, 2011)

will small game licenes sufice for hunting hogs on national forest or is another type of permit required?im out of state but on a lease in ga.try not to spend any extra.sorry to jack ur post but seemed like a good spot.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks to me like you can hunt hogs with dogs on NF land Aug. 
15-Sept. 8 and Jan. 2-Mar. 19


----------



## Blessed (Nov 9, 2011)

J seph is right. No hog dogs allowed on govt land until deer season is over. Small game is also all you need to hunt hogs in ga. I would not be caught on Nat. forest out of season this year. All the wardens Ive talked to said they are going to make examples of violators this year.


----------



## ngacoons (Dec 21, 2011)

coon dogs are allowed from aug 15 til june 1
training only for hog and bear is aug 15 til sep 8 and jan 2 to mar 19 and ya have to sign in and have small game big game and a wma stamp to train a bear dog on any nf lands except wma's


its about stupid that ya have to sign in at a wma and have a wma license to train for bear and then ya cant even run wma's only national forest lands outside of wma's

then im pretty sure ya better not have a knife or gun unless ya have a permit while training for hogs or bear.. its suppose to be training  only


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Dec 21, 2011)

please read statement from 35 Whelen above. You can kill hogs!


----------



## ngacoons (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok I understand now ya can't once small game is out


----------



## rivercritter (Dec 22, 2011)

iv done been through this ngacoons u can kill the hogs within small game season. asked wardens around here called took it 2 the top the reg book is poorly worded.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Dec 22, 2011)

I didn't say to read the reg book, I said to read the document from 35 Whelen. You are correct that the reg book is innacurate for National Forest lands.

"fERAl HOG Aug. 15-Feb. 29. Small game 
weapons only. No night hunting during 
small game dates and during big game 
hunts with big game weapons. Feral hogs 
may be hunted with dogs with appropriate 
weapons restrictions while training dogs 
during dates when training season coincides with small game or turkey season.
sPEcIAl REGs No dog training June 1-Aug."

We noticed in August that the new regs had the error, and that error was reported to John Bowers and the Georgia DNR immediately. Johns reply is as follows:

"Dave,

Concerning your question as to whether the feral hog regulations were correct for the Chattahoochee National Forest, regrettably there is some inaccurate information in the annual hunting digest that concerns feral hog hunting on the Chattahoochee National Forest.  Our office has received some calls concerning this issue.  In the Chattahoochee National Forest listing under the feral hog heading it states, "no hunting with dogs."  This is not accurate.

During the recent regulation cycle, a season was adopted for pursuing bears and hogs with dogs for training purposes.  This season is: August 15-Sept. 8; January 2-March 19; and May 1-24. Thus, folks may pursue these species with dogs during these times.

Additionally, the regulatory option for feral hogs for the Chattahoochee National Forest is "C."  The regulatory language for this option is: "Hogs may be taken on small game hunts (with small game weapons only) Aug. 15 through the last day of Feb. and during big game hunts with applicable weapons restrictions. No limit unless otherwise specified."

Thus, a congruent application of these regulations concludes that feral hogs may be taken with small game weapons between August 15-Thursday preceding archery deer season and January 2-February 28/29.  Feral hogs may not be taken with any weapons March 1-19.  Feral hogs may be taken with legal turkey weapons from May 1-15.  Feral hogs may not be taken with any weapons May 16-Thursday preceding Memorial Day.

In closing, the short answer is that feral hogs can be hunted with the appropriate weapons restrictions while training hunting dogs during time periods when the training season coincides with small game season or turkey season as indicated above.  Outside of those opportunities, feral hogs may not be hunted with dogs.

Hope this helps clarify this unfortunate mistake and we apologize for any confusion this error may have caused.
John"

I hope everyone reads this info and takes advantage of the hog hunting in our Chattahoochee National Forest...


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Dec 22, 2011)

bullsprig1100 said:


> I didn't say to read the reg book, I said to read the document from 35 Whelen. You are correct that the reg book is innacurate for National Forest lands.
> 
> "fERAl HOG Aug. 15-Feb. 29. Small game
> weapons only. No night hunting during
> ...



just remember practice catch &  release and  you will always have something to  hunt.


----------



## ngacoons (Dec 22, 2011)

X2 nega hoghunter


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone going up there during the week?

 I would love to be out there while you guys are running them suckers!:trampoline:


----------



## benosmose (Dec 26, 2011)

I think im gonna head up to rabun county maybe them mt hogs wont run my poor ol walk in dogs too bad.


----------

